# Kodak junior six-16



## Mike Drone (Jul 7, 2020)

I found this Kodak six-16 for four dollars today to add to the collection.  At first I did not know what it was because it was a folded up box.  When I refuse to be defeated on how to open it did I realize what it was.  I quietly folded it back into it's case and checked out.  I have some cleaning to do.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 7, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 7, 2020)

Scotty like. I have a few of those in my display case. 4 bucks is a good price.


----------



## terri (Jul 9, 2020)

Those old folders are irresistible, aren't they?   Good price.   After you put a little spit shine to it, it'll look great in a display case.  

You should stack those Seattle Film Works canisters in a display case, too.   You're well on your way!


----------



## Space Face (Jul 10, 2020)

I've been tempted many times to buy a vintage camera from a charity or thrift shop but have resisted as I know if I start I'd end up with loads of them


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 10, 2020)

Space Face said:


> I've been tempted many times to buy a vintage camera from a charity or thrift shop but have resisted as I know if I start I'd end up with loads of them



That is a current problem of mine.  I am buying everything I see and I can't afford it.

Hello, my name is Mike and I am a cameraholic.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 10, 2020)

I'm the same with guitars and musical equipment.  I currently have thirty odd guitars, two keyboards, electronic drum kit, drum machine, alto sax, microphones, various recording hardware, speakers etc etc.  Might help if I could bloody well play any of the instruments or knew how to use the hardware and I can't sing for toffee but it's fun.


----------

